# Marksman Maxima band replacement



## Maxima-man (Jul 14, 2017)

I would like to replace the band/pouch on my Marksman Maxima. I've had it since I was a kid, and I want to use it with my son. I am not sure how long or what size of band to get. Can someone assist me?


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello and Welcome! That Long John was one of the first Starships. I loved mine even though I could not make it fit my arm. Most Marksman replacement tubes will tubes will do. However, if you want to put flats on it, an 8-9" band will do better, maybe even doubles. I used to chunk pieces of wheel weights with it with the tubes that came on it. Good Stuff!


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.

I'm sure you and your son will have great times shooting together.

Flipgun is right about most commercial bands fitting your Maxima. And it you are interested in making your own bands/tubesets, you are in the right place. There is a ton of information here, although Google is probably the best way to search. Here's a link to get you started:

https://www.google.com/search?q=slingshot+forum+bands+for+wireframe+site:slingshotforum.com&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwizt83o5YjVAhWmyoMKHWOaCU4QrQIIMygEMAA&biw=1163&bih=623

If you decide to buy a commercial set, I'd recommend a tapered set for a top-shelf setup. They are worth the cost for the easier draw (really good for slingshots with extended forks) and higher performance. Marksman has a good set:

https://www.amazon.com/Marksman-3355-Slingshot-Hyper-Velocity-Replacement/dp/B000B5H54I

Good luck and good shooting!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

WELCOME to the forum. I like the red tapered tubes from Marksman.


----------

